# Step By Step : How To Recover



## cc_7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Listen to me & listen GOOD. I know exactly what you’re going through. I have been there. Don’t fucking give up. Listen to me. If you remember anything at all remember this... LIVING is the only true step to recovery. Firstly you need to have at least one person who knows that you’re going through this and can talk to you about it.. that’s all you really need. They don’t have to understand they just have to know . At least one who cares . After that you need to delete every single thing that reminds you that you have dp. I know it feels great that people here can relate but trust me you are slowing down your recovery by staying on forums like this! They are meant to show you that you are not alone after that they are no use other than recovery stories and the stories all pretty much say the same thing. Also start working out and pick up a job ASAP. You have to do these 2 things because they will put you in difficult situations and that’s what you need to grow. Try to make up a full schedule and you naturally won’t spend time thinking about DP. Also if you have vision problems they will recover . But I would also suggest you go see an optometrist for a vision to check and see if you need to get some glasses. One thing I realized about my vision was that it’s always been kinda bad. However when I was experiencing dp I noticed it more because I was always focused on what’s wrong or what could be better. I would have eventually gone to get glasses even without this experience . You might need glasses and if you do it will do wonders to calm you down. Listen this is it.. Change your diet too.. You must live a purposeful controlled life. Doing this sounds scary I know but I’m telling you.. you will have pockets and moments when you’ll forget about dp and you will feel alive again until eventually it will be gone. Remember dp is not a symptom of whatever triggered it. It’s a symptom of Anxiety. That detachment you’re feeling is your body protecting itself from the world. It’s something your mind can control and when it realized you aren’t in constant dread it reverses it. You will recover. Hundreds do and they Never come share their story because they just forget about the forum. That’s gonna be you soon . You got this and if you feel like no one cares I want you to know that randomly 3 years later at 3am I in Southern California took time to remember that you might need this and I care about you who ever you are. Go out there and LIVE.


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Visual issues! Been well over 2 years and my main symptom is light sensitivity and the sky seeming unreal and causes the dreamlike detachment feeling? Did bright sun do this to you? Did you have to forget about it or lose your fear of it to go away? Sunsets can also cause and unreal looking backdrop. The contrast of a building and the sky behind it just seems like the sky is a dream... This has been constant!!


----------



## inspiredpoet (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahungerf said:


> Visual issues! Been well over 2 years and my main symptom is light sensitivity and the sky seeming unreal and causes the dreamlike detachment feeling? Did bright sun do this to you? Did you have to forget about it or lose your fear of it to go away? Sunsets can also cause and unreal looking backdrop. The contrast of a building and the sky behind it just seems like the sky is a dream... This has been constant!!


I often feel anxious on sunny days. It's so bright and overwhelming, and it's like there's nowhere to escape. Also bright street lights at night when driving are hard to not feel a sort of displacement.


----------

